# Help type me--I keep changing my mind and am therefore clueless



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I think I should at least be an xxxP because of how unsure and indecisive I can be. I think this would be easier to figure out if everyone just asks me questions because I really do hate talking about myself--but I'll try.

I'm definitely introverted because I get so exhausted from hanging out with a large group of people over a period of time. I recently worked at an amusement park and I absolutely hated every moment of it. I hated that I couldn't zone out into my world without getting in trouble and hated how rude and angry customers and my leads were. I left the job because I honestly felt like everyone was excluding me since they were all hanging out together and never bothered to invite me. I'm not sure if that makes me a Feeler or not since I made a decision based on how people were making me feel. It'll have you believe that I'm insecure, but I am not.

I can be extremely quiet and a former classmate told me someone in our class said: "you have been the only person that she's willingly talked to." Which I find odd. I guess me being in my own fantasy world makes me quite unaware of my environment.

I've always considered myself intelligent, but I often find myself avoiding debates because I did not want to "bother" people. I only take part in arguments when I'm filled with rage or I feel something was said incorrectly, which I usually reply to with passionate rage--which I understand is my downfall. I usually cool down and stop responding because I do not want to deal with it anymore. I'll admit, I do bottle up my emotions a lot so I do explode sometimes.

As for how other people perceive me, people usually think I'm stoned or on some type of substance. Regardless, everyone tells me that I'm very kind and funny; I actually get told that I'm "adorable" quite often. And I am a bit quirky and weird, which I think everyone is. Unfortunately, before people get to know me, they assume I'm arrogant or snobby--I never know why. It must be the way I present myself.

I base a lot of my decisions based on my "gut". What feels right and what doesn't. I've picked schools and jobs based on m "gut" instinct. I'm just not too sure about Feeling or Thinking. I spend a lot of time inside my head so I'm just not sure :sad:

I thought maybe I should add this? Not sure. When I'm sitting somewhere... Usually school and I see someone by themselves often, I feel bad for them so I try to become their friend so they have somewhere to belong. But doesn't everyone do this? IDK!


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

You sound very Ixfx to me. 



paperoceans said:


> how unsure and indecisive I can be. I think this would be easier to figure out if everyone just asks me questions because I really do hate talking about myself--but I'll try.


INFJs can be extremely indecisive because of our need for perfection. ISFPs can be very indecisive as well. I think it might stem from trying to make the decision based on Fi but not being able to come up with many possibilities since they don't have conscious Ne. ISFJs don't tend to have a huge problem with this and INFPs tend to be mildly indecisive at times. 



paperoceans said:


> I'm definitely introverted because I get so exhausted from hanging out with a large group of people over a period of time. I recently worked at an amusement park and I absolutely hated every moment of it. I hated that I couldn't zone out into my world without getting in trouble and hated how rude and angry customers and my leads were. I left the job because I honestly felt like everyone was excluding me since they were all hanging out together and never bothered to invite me. I'm not sure if that makes me a Feeler or not since I made a decision based on how people were making me feel. It'll have you believe that I'm insecure, but I am not.


INxx types really love to zone out into there own little worlds. As do ENFPs. May I ask what it is like in your own little world? What do you think about when you are in there?

The part you said makes you look like a feeler makes me also think you are likely to be a feeler. 



paperoceans said:


> I can be extremely quiet and a former classmate told me someone in our class said: "you have been the only person that she's willingly talked to." Which I find odd. I guess me being in my own fantasy world makes me quite unaware of my environment.


Sounds very I. E types, however, will do this if they are depressed or extremely stressed. 



paperoceans said:


> I've always considered myself intelligent, but I often find myself avoiding debates because I did not want to "bother" people. I only take part in arguments when I'm filled with rage or I feel something was said incorrectly, which I usually reply to with passionate rage--which I understand is my downfall. I usually cool down and stop responding because I do not want to deal with it anymore. I'll admit, I do bottle up my emotions a lot so I do explode sometimes.


Not wanting to bother other people is very typical of types with Fe in secondary position, IxFJ types. I also see ISFPs saying they feel this way too if they are insecure and unhappy. INFPs are very mindfull of others but don't nessesarily say they are bothering them. They might just feel like they are being over looked and feel unwanted because of not being payed attention to in a social gathering. 

Exploding when under large stress is a very Se in 4th postion thing to do. Not only do introverts extrovert when they are under extreme stress, but Se in 4th postion begs them to interact immediately with their surroundings. Te in fourth position manifesting under stress tends to be a little more organization based. 

Bottling up emotions is more a T thing but INFJs do it without wanting to because they have tons of emotions and an extremely high need to verbally process in order to relsolve them. We have a hard time making dicisions based on our own personal values and feelings and often times need an INFP to help out. When T people do it it usually is not as big of and everyday type deal for them. Since they prefer T they don't care very much that their feelings are bottled up. 



paperoceans said:


> As for how other people perceive me, people usually think I'm stoned or on some type of substance. Regardless, everyone tells me that I'm very kind and funny; I actually get told that I'm "adorable" quite often. And I am a bit quirky and weird, which I think everyone is. Unfortunately, before people get to know me, they assume I'm arrogant or snobby--I never know why. It must be the way I present myself.


Ni doms often look stoned. Ti doms often are stoned. ...lol j/k :tongue: 

The adorible quirky thing could be INTP, ISFP, INFP, INFJ, ENFP, or at least those are the most common to get those comments in my opinion. 

People tend to think INFJs are snobby or arrogant before they get to know them. INTPs can come off this way too but they don't warm up too much after you get to know them. While you may see the inner guey part everyonce in a while, they don't show it that often. 



paperoceans said:


> I base a lot of my decisions based on my "gut". What feels right and what doesn't. I've picked schools and jobs based on m "gut" instinct. I'm just not too sure about Feeling or Thinking. I spend a lot of time inside my head so I'm just not sure :sad:


That is overwhelmingly common most with INFJs, second most with INFPs and ENFPs, and third most with ISFPs, but they often don't trust there intuition so it they would be using the word gut for Fi. Every other type falls pretty short in that category except for INTJ but they don't often admit to following their gut because they can explain the actual reason easier than the other types I mentioned because of Te (external organization does wonders for communication in words). 



paperoceans said:


> I thought maybe I should add this? Not sure. When I'm sitting somewhere... Usually school and I see someone by themselves often, I feel bad for them so I try to become their friend so they have somewhere to belong. But doesn't everyone do this? IDK!


Sounds most literally like Fe. Sounds very F in general. E types do it as well. 

In conclusion, I would say you sound like INFJ, INFP, ENFP, or ISFP. In that order, roughly.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

That was weird. I might be pretty off. I looked through some of your post and definitely get Se in second position vibe. When I saw your pic it screamed ISTP. I am not sure anymore. I guess I have not spent enough time getting to know how ISTPs speak about themselves. I have never had any close ISTPs friends and only a few mild ISTP guy freinds who did not speak that much. 

Do you like to have deep conversations?


----------



## wiseyoungsoul (Apr 13, 2011)

I think you sound very INFJ, and alot of what you've written reminds me of myself. 

_"unsure and indecisive I can be"_ Ni is an irrational function. 

_"I'm definitely introverted because I get so exhausted from hanging out with a large group of people over a period of time. I recently worked at an amusement park and I absolutely hated every moment of it. I hated that I couldn't zone out into my world without getting in trouble and hated how rude and angry customers and my leads were. "_ INFJ's hate being delegated boring tasts by bossy Te people.

_I left the job because I honestly felt like everyone was excluding me since they were all hanging out together and never bothered to invite me. I'm not sure if that makes me a Feeler or not since I made a decision based on how people were making me feel. It'll have you believe that I'm insecure, but I am not."_ Fe Fe Fe..same experience here!!

_I base a lot of my decisions based on my "gut". What feels right and what doesn't. I've picked schools and jobs based on m "gut" instinct. I'm just not too sure about Feeling or Thinking. I spend a lot of time inside my head so I'm just not sure. _Ni-Ti loop when we can't figure something out. Don't be fooled by the NF lable INFJ's are quite analytical and intelligent.

_As for how other people perceive me, people usually think I'm stoned or on some type of substance. Regardless, everyone tells me that I'm very kind and funny; I actually get told that I'm "adorable" quite often. And I am a bit quirky and weird, which I think everyone is. Unfortunately, before people get to know me, they assume I'm arrogant or snobby--I never know why. It must be the way I present myself. _Yeah 85% sure you are a fellow INFJ now.

I'm not sure, so just take my opinion as a vote.


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Unicorntopia said:


> That was weird. I might be pretty off. I looked through some of your post and definitely get Se in second position vibe. When I saw your pic it screamed ISTP. I am not sure anymore. I guess I have not spent enough time getting to know how ISTPs speak about themselves. I have never had any close ISTPs friends and only a few mild ISTP guy freinds who did not speak that much.
> 
> Do you like to have deep conversations?


Yea... I thought I was an ISTP for some time as well. I change my mind a lot. Deep conversations... It depends with who. I usually blab on and on about random things that are completely irrelevant. I think that's why people call me random, etc. I tend to avoid deep conversations since I can be pretty aggressive sometimes and I can get upset easily if someone does not agree with me. Also, I tend to avoid them because I do not like people knowing anything about me. I'm a very private person and most people that I talk to do not know where I'm from (I live on the other side of the country from where I'm born). I even hate it when people ask me my ethnicity because I feel like it's "mine". I do have deep conversations with maybe one or three people that I know. But that's it. With normal human interaction like with co-workers, I make up fabricated stories because I find them amusing--I never tell them I'm telling the truth though. A former co-worker told me she never knows when I'm being serious with her.

I think I come off a lot more serious than I mean to. I made a joke that it was my birthday at my former job and everyone believed me and got me a birthday cake. Even when I told them hours before I was just joking but I was "accepting gifts". In that way, I am very playful since I'm joking all the time even when no one is aware of it. I guess I have a messed up sense of humor...

I think naturally it looks like I'm sad or mad or "lost". I get the latter the most. People always complain to me that I look "lost" or something--which usually happens when I'm in deep thought. I disconnect from people easily.


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Unicorntopia said:


> You sound very Ixfx to me.
> 
> INxx types really love to zone out into there own little worlds. As do ENFPs. May I ask what it is like in your own little world? What do you think about when you are in there?


Have you ever seen Adventure Time on Cartoon Network? Everything that happens in that animation is pretty much what I would have wrote--EVERYTHING. My thinking process is that ridiculous. The whole craziness about Ancient Psychic Tandem War Elephant is probably something that I would think about throughout the day. About me ~letting it give me control~ and me daydreaming about all the cool wonderful things that I could do with my super cool elephant. 

So... I don't really think about anything... Useful.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I was going to say INFJ too. I get quite an N vibe from you, though I'm not nearly as confident of my knowledge of S types, so I could be overlooking something.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

paperoceans said:


> Have you ever seen Adventure Time on Cartoon Network? Everything that happens in that animation is pretty much what I would have wrote--EVERYTHING. My thinking process is that ridiculous. The whole craziness about Ancient Psychic Tandem War Elephant is probably something that I would think about throughout the day. About me ~letting it give me control~ and me daydreaming about all the cool wonderful things that I could do with my super cool elephant.
> 
> So... I don't really think about anything... Useful.


Can you give me an example of some of the things you might do with an elephant in your daydreams? The reason I ask is because I can't think of a single thing I could do with an elephant other ride it while it walks some where really slowly and boringly.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> Can you give me an example of some of the things you might do with an elephant in your daydreams? The reason I ask is because I can't think of a single thing I could do with an elephant other ride it while it walks some where really slowly and boringly.


Outside the box, man! What if it's a talking elephant. Or a dancing elephant? Maybe it's a flying elephant. Or an elephant looking to run for President of the emerging African Animal Democratic State. You could be his Secretary of State, or Minister of Defense.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Kelly617 said:


> Outside the box, man! What if it's a talking elephant. Or a dancing elephant? Maybe it's a flying elephant. Or an elephant looking to run for President of the emerging African Animal Democratic State. You could be his Secretary of State, or Minister of Defense.


Me and the elephants respect each other but do not have any desire to interact. Plus, I think their really ugly and too big.


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

^^Ugly and big? !?

I'll probably tell the elephant all my secrets and go on adventures with it; if I'm daydreaming I'll probably day-dream about conquering villages and them worshiping me and my Super Kewl elephant as their gods. The elephant is talking, OFC. And flies! And probably shoots lasers... 'Cause that's super useful.

When I was little I used to talk to trees and flowers so that the faeries~ would come out and stop being so shy. I remember wishing I had my own secret garden with a passageway... And I still do. I will have it >:/!

Realistically, if I had an elephant I would love it the way it should be loved! So, I'll probably treat it like a good friend or something and we'll ride free in the wilderness away from all that's bad in this world !


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

paperoceans said:


> ^^Ugly and big? !?
> 
> I'll probably tell the elephant all my secrets and go on adventures with it; if I'm daydreaming I'll probably day-dream about conquering villages and them worshiping me and my Super Kewl elephant as their gods. The elephant is talking, OFC. And flies! And probably shoots lasers... 'Cause that's super useful.
> 
> ...


Hm, interesting. The only thing that really stands out for me from that, other than that it was neat, was that you might be a self preservation enneagram varient. 

I am pretty sure you have 7 & 9 somewhere in your enneagram type.

May I ask you what you love doing in life and what you wish you could be doing? What would really make you feel satisfied? What do you wish others thought of you?


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Unicorntopia said:


> Hm, interesting. The only thing that really stands out for me from that, other than that it was neat, was that you might be a self preservation enneagram varient.
> 
> I am pretty sure you have 7 & 9 somewhere in your enneagram type.
> 
> May I ask you what you love doing in life and what you wish you could be doing? What would really make you feel satisfied? What do you wish others thought of you?


What I love doing...?

I really love photography, music and fashion, usually. I like putting together outfits, etc. I also love going to see live music (I listen to underground stuff) for the ultimate experience. It's always the best thing on earth when I can see my favorite bands live and feel one with their music. It's like the ultimate experience since I always get the chance to talk to them afterwards. And I usually take photos too, so it's like two things that I love into one...

I'll admit, I am very snobbish when it comes to fashion and how people appear :/ I don't like it when people follow trends or don't show any individuality in their outfits...

I wish that I could write for a magazine like Paper or just take photos of musicians. Or just be a writer and live in a small seaside village. Actually, all of the above!

I'll feel satisfied to make enough money to live comfortably and live in my little seaside village. Maybe doing art projects here and there. 

As for others, I don't really give a shit what they think about me :crazy:


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

paperoceans said:


> What I love doing...?
> 
> I really love photography, music and fashion, usually. I like putting together outfits, etc. I also love going to see live music (I listen to underground stuff) for the ultimate experience. It's always the best thing on earth when I can see my favorite bands live and feel one with their music. It's like the ultimate experience since I always get the chance to talk to them afterwards. And I usually take photos too, so it's like two things that I love into one...
> 
> ...


Not caring at all what people think is not very common of the heart triad. We might intelectually know we should not give a shit what others think about us but deep down inside, are #1 motivation is shame. 

I am not sure that 4 is top in your enneagram. 4s are extremely sensitive and emotional. We tend to be the most emotional of all the types. I think your first might be 7 instead while 4 is probably somewhere else in your triad. 4s are constantly paying close attention to ALL of their feelings and figuring them out. They relive past emotional dramas over and over emotionally. 

This entire post is dripping with Se in second position.

so far I am leaning towards ISxP.


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

I kinda disagree. I do not think I am an ISxx, etc. since I have problems paying attention to details; I make my plans based on the goal--how I get there isn't all that important to me. Recently I made a trip to Los Angeles and didn't really plan all the little things like how I was going to get home. I think in a point A to B way without getting to the point of how. I'm way too imaginative and visual, I think as well. I do have problems with staying in the present as well. People complain to me often that I'm in my own fantasy world, so I'm not very grounded in the present.

Oh, I took the ennegram test when I was being emo. I took it again after feeling like myself (thanks to my wonderful friend) and I got an 8w7.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

paperoceans said:


> I kinda disagree. I do not think I am an ISxx, etc. since I have problems paying attention to details; I make my plans based on the goal--how I get there isn't all that important to me. Recently I made a trip to Los Angeles and didn't really plan all the little things like how I was going to get home. I think in a point A to B way without getting to the point of how. I'm way too imaginative and visual, I think as well. I do have problems with staying in the present as well. People complain to me often that I'm in my own fantasy world, so I'm not very grounded in the present.
> 
> Oh, I took the ennegram test when I was being emo. I took it again after feeling like myself (thanks to my wonderful friend) and I got an 8w7.


Its Si doms who usually find it easy to pay attention to details.

Any intovert can be spending large amounts of time in there own little world.

N does not equal imagination. ISFP is one of the most artsy & creative types.

What _did_ you plan then? You said you have goals but that you don't plan? Je evaluates and organizes things in the external world, things having to do with the external world, or things in relation to the external world. They act "in relation, willy-nilly, to the claims or appeal of the object." Ji evaluates subjectively. "thinking, feeling, and acting in relation primarily to the interests- concerns, aims, feelings, and thought processes- of ones self" They organize their internal worlds. 

8w7 might be true based on your elephant fantasy. Conquering villages sound 8ish and alway dreaming up new and exiting things to do with the elephant sounds 7ish. Maybe you are 7w8? You have do figure out if you think your need for new exiting things is more exiting or your need for conquering is more pressing within you. Also, the first # is you. Your wing is what you present to the world. Maybe you are 7w8 9w1 4w3 or 7w8 9w1 2w3?


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

^^
I'm a perfectionist and control freak--and I can be very... ASSERTIVE a lot of the time. I have this motto that I need to "put" people in their place who I think are trying to boss me around. I'm very nice and friendly, but if I think someone is trying to control me (which I notice quite quickly) I usually say something. I'm extremely confrontational with people when I think they're trying to control me. I do freak out a lot if I feel like I'm not in control of anything in my life. Which is why I started being disruptive in class. I do have a way of speaking to people in a "calm" matter and people actually think I'm arguing with them. And I do have problems with authority...

I thought I was an xNTP for the longest time since I tend to disregard rules. But I noticed I'm more likely to bend them or see holes in them--then I use them for my own needs. I don't know why I thought I was xxFx! I don't care about people?! If I was stranded on an island with another person and there was no more food, I would have no problem eating the other person for my own survival 

One thing I know for sure is that I'm definitely not an xSFx LOL. I'm actually quite sure I'm still an xNTJ, but I was actually an ENTJ the entire time instead of an INTJ. I do like my alone time sometimes, but I notice that I am constantly around people and I'm constantly interacting with everyone. I think I was depressed the entire time so I was withdrawn.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

The cognitive functions are really all that matter in determining MBTI (all this J/P stuff is generally BS unless we're talking about Te):

INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se
ENTJ: Te-Ni-Se-Fi
ISFP: Fi-Se-Ni-Te 
etc.

Check it out - the article is in the link in my signature.

1) I'm not sure about INTJ. IMHO you don't write like a Te user, and the pic in your signature (so pretty, btw!) and that post about your hobbies above are _very_ Se. You might be ENTJ with a well developed tertiary function, but INTJ has Se as its inferior - therefore, that's less likely to be so pronounced in an INTJ. 

2) Alternatively, you might be a Ne user - INFP, INTP and ENTP use Ne. You don't seem like an INTP at all. Don't rule out Fi, by the way. Fi can be just as cold and unfeeling as anyone. It's Fe that's more likely to mesh with the whole stupid stereotype of "Feelers are meant to ooze with compassion and empathy towards humankind" - but that definitely doesn't come close to encompassing Fe. It was exactly why I doubted I was a Feeler for a while.

3) Also: a lot of the stuff you listed in that post is due to your Enneagram - i.e. behaviour. MBTI is *the way you process information:* there's a large difference. They don't necessarily have to correlate, but some types are rarer than others. (An 8 INTJ, for instance, is very, very rare. Both INTJs and 8s are uncommon.) 

Be sure to have a look at the other Enneagram types - you may be a counterphobic 6. They definitely "have problems with authority". 6s especially can be VERY hard to type, because they find the descriptions hard to identify with and there's an unusual amount of variation from person to person. There's a "What's my Enneagram type?" thread too.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

You remind me a LOT of my ISFP sister. She has tested as both ISTP and INTJ, but after we looked closer at the cognitive functions and descriptions, we decided that ISFP fits her best. caramel_choctop is very right about Fi - it isn't about harmony as much as Fe is; it is more about personal values or priorities. This could relate to your confrontations with people who are trying to control you, maybe? Like, if you value your independence, your Fi will respond heavily to people challenging that. (I actually could be wrong on all of this because I am not a Fi-user and I'm still learning!) And Sensors are NOT unimaginative. My sister is a very good artist, very imaginative, and yet she is an S. 

Also, thought I'd say I love your avatar :3 I keep seeing it and thinking Hey, that's me! because I've got Anna Karina in mine too lol.


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

^^^
I probably scanned your post because I noticed Anna Karina! Isn't she lovely? Her face is so divine--but Leslie Caron's physical features are perfection.

I'm gonna' read up on ISFP; you all could be right--who knows.

Edit: I read it and I like what it says. I wish I wasn't all over the place. So RN the vote is aiming towards ISFP.


----------

